# Looking for PCs or DMs in  Stark County Ohio



## Noskov (Dec 28, 2003)

In Northeastern Ohio area.  Small group looking for DM or PCs.  We play 1st or 2nd ed.


----------



## Noskov (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bumpin*

Just keeping it up to date.

By the way, my current group is in the Canton area and we are looking for 3-4 more people.


----------



## Noskov (Jan 27, 2004)

Bumpin it up.


----------



## Noskov (Feb 14, 2004)

*Again*

I think we all know what this is about...


----------



## Noskov (Feb 19, 2004)

*Yet again*

bump


----------



## Noskov (Mar 1, 2004)

Bumpin, city of Compton


----------



## randorf (Mar 3, 2004)

i am by Akron mail me at cheese479@yahoo.com


----------



## Noskov (Mar 18, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Keia (May 25, 2004)

I'm in the area.  give me some details (keiaportano 'at' hotmail 'dot' com)


----------



## Noskov (Sep 16, 2004)

Still looking.  Mostly for DM.


----------



## Noskov (Dec 28, 2004)

Another bump


----------

